# Blooming Ho Chi Minh



## rdhed (May 19, 2008)

I would like to ask everybody that grows and bloomed Ho Chi Minhs, what the average length of time their blooms have lasted. Mine just opened this past week and I came home tonight to find the edging of the bloom starting to brown. In total I got (maybe) 5 full days. It is a first blooming for this plant that I purchased a year ago. Thanks for any input on this. 

Allen


----------



## Ernie (May 19, 2008)

Um, don't be disappointed. That's about what they do. 

-Ernie


----------



## Candace (May 19, 2008)

I think mine lasted 2-2 1/2 weeks. But this cross is known for the bloom being somewhat short lived. 5 days would make me think something cultural happened. Either lack of humidity, water or the plant is young and small causing stress-so the flower was aborted. The first time mine bloomed I think it lasted 10-12 days so as the plant gets older/stronger the flower should last a few more days.


----------



## Roth (May 19, 2008)

Depends on the parentage. The Dutches were very enthusiastic about that cross, because it grows very well with phalaenopsis in their greenhouses. But definitely most of the plants have very short lived flowers ( 5 days is an average I have already heard, with the exception of some lasting up to nearly a month), and very sensitive to changes ( bring it on the other side of the greenhouse and 2 days later it starts to wilt !). This grex is infamous for that. They subsequently dumped all of their plants ( couple dozen thousands...) as fast as they could.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 19, 2008)

Mine is still on the plant but very brown, maybe I got 3 weeks out of it.


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2008)

SlipperKing said:


> Mine is still on the plant but very brown...


Umm, that means it's dead! oke:


----------



## Corbin (May 19, 2008)

I can not say specifically for the Ho Chi Minhs but I know that for other species, if I leave the plant under the lights vs. taking it out and setting it somewhere the light is considerably less, the bloom declines much faster under the lights.

So the first question that came to mind when I read your post was: Did you leave it in an area that gets bright light?


----------



## slippertalker (May 19, 2008)

Mine have bloomed for about 3 weeks maximum. Unfortunately, most of the parvisepalums don't stay in bloom for very long compared to many others in the genus paphiopedilum.


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 19, 2008)

Similar to what others have said, 5 days seems just a little short to me but not too surprising if humidity is low or the plant is moved. Anything over 2 weeks is definitely living on bonus time.


----------



## rdhed (May 19, 2008)

I have another that was purchased two yrs. ago. Smaller seedling and each puchased from two different vendors. Same cross though from Antec. The smaller seedling within the first year let the mother fan die but put up 3 pups. It already has appeared to be a survival fighter. When it blooms possibly next year, and hopefully on all three fans, it might be interesting to see how long they last on that one. Interesting side bar is that today in history ((1890)), May 19, was Ho Chi Minh's bithday. I think the real question here is "did my plant sacrifice it's bloom in honor of his bithday??? Huh...Think about it.:wink: 

Later...Allen


----------



## Berrak (May 20, 2008)

I have one with four buds - 2 opened yesterday on Ho Chi Minhs birthday
I wil post a pic later on and tell how long the blooms last.
Its a quite strong plant.


----------



## rdlsreno (May 20, 2008)

slippertalker said:


> Mine have bloomed for about 3 weeks maximum. Unfortunately, most of the parvisepalums don't stay in bloom for very long compared to many others in the genus paphiopedilum.



I agree! About three weeks tops!


Ramon


----------



## Berrak (Jun 6, 2008)

After exactly 2 weeks small dots started to develop on the flowers.
After 4 days more the first flower starts to fade.
So I say 2 weeks and 4 days.
It has been standing in a dry environment and was moved when the buds started to open.


----------



## Pete (Jun 7, 2008)

ho chi minh flowers are some of the shortest lived i have ever seen on a paph. they really take that substance from the vietnamense parent. delenatii's can easily last a month but unless you have perfect conditions i could see a ho chi minh lasting only ~1-2 weeks..


----------



## Phyrex (Jun 7, 2008)

I'd say mine got a short 2 weeks as well in lower light levels. Enjoy it when it lasts or when the second bud opens.


----------



## Hien (Jun 7, 2008)

rdhed said:


> I have another that was purchased two yrs. ago. Smaller seedling and each puchased from two different vendors. Same cross though from Antec. The smaller seedling within the first year let the mother fan die but put up 3 pups. It already has appeared to be a survival fighter. When it blooms possibly next year, and hopefully on all three fans, it might be interesting to see how long they last on that one. Interesting side bar is that today in history ((1890)), May 19, was Ho Chi Minh's bithday. I think the real question here is "did my plant sacrifice it's bloom in honor of his bithday??? Huh...Think about it.:wink:
> 
> Later...Allen



Perhaps, You can learn the secret of longivity from the Vietnamese government. 
Their embalmed dearest still looks fresh as of today.
May be even more photogenic now then back when.
Point to be pondered, Jesus, Buddha, Mohamed did not leave their bodies behind to be worshipped
Yet they are worshipped by billions & billions.
Pharaohs are not worshipped anymore. But they do command a few spots somewhere in the museums however.


----------



## rdhed (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks to all for posting your bloom longevity findings. I do like the look of the HCM but am not impressed with it's blooming length of time. All that I do for that plant over a year's time you'd think it could hangout alittle longer.:sob: It's like a guest that eats and runs. :rollhappy:

ALLEN


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 8, 2008)

The first time mine bloomed, it lasted a week. The second time was longer, about two weeks or a little more.


----------



## Hien (Jun 8, 2008)

rdhed said:


> Thanks to all for posting your bloom longevity findings. I do like the look of the HCM but am not impressed with it's blooming length of time. All that I do for that plant over a year's time you'd think it could hangout alittle longer.:sob: It's like a guest that eats and runs. :rollhappy:
> 
> ALLEN



That is a funny remark.:rollhappy:
Actually the guy stays all year, you have to feed him the whole year, give him drink the whole year, make sure the temperature is to his liking etc..& etc..(in fact many years)
But he only makes a feeble attempt to please you for 1 week out of 365 days.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 10, 2008)

Guys don't do that!


----------



## Wendy (Jun 14, 2008)

I get about a week from my Ho Chi. It's such a beautiful flower that I really wish it would last longer....makes it very frustrating to justify bench space.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 15, 2008)

wonder what would happen if HCM was crossed with mastersianum as it seems mastersianum often doesn't really change the form but seems to lengthen the flowering time


----------

